# My best 12 yard basement 300/60X



## wvbowhunter09 (Mar 14, 2009)

Great shooting!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Archerybuff (Oct 6, 2002)

wvbowhunter09 said:


> Great shooting!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## Mestang99 (Jan 10, 2013)

great shooting.


----------



## dace1702 (Mar 3, 2013)

good job!


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

what release are you using ? and was it hard to learn ?


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Archerybuff said:


> She didn't seem to care less so I thought I would post it up here. :darkbeer:
> Oops I posted the picture sideways by mistake:embara:


well, we care and we send out a big "Atta boy!"

the sideways picture was no problem...i just turned my monitor sideways...worked out great. it looks really neat if you turn it upside down, too.


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

nice shootin


----------



## Archerybuff (Oct 6, 2002)

sweet old bill said:


> what release are you using ? and was it hard to learn ?


It's an older Scott Longhorn Pro. As far as being hard to learn......Once I decided to commit to the hinge it was easier. For a long time I went back and forth from my thumb release to the hinge. And to be honest when I practiced with my hinge for a month or so, it made me a better shot with the thumb release. So I would shoot my Carter for a while....But that flinch would always seem to find its way back. So I would get the hinge back out......and the cycle would repeat.
The next important factor for me was finding a method that worked best for me. There are quite a few styles and I had to find the one that suited me. I would not say it was "Hard" to learn.

Carlosii, I showed my wife a picture of the target turned upside down and she still wasn't impressed:shade:


----------



## DannyB (Feb 19, 2005)

:thumbs_up

My wife would give me the same reaction. LOL.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Awesoem!

Only 60x I have ever shot was in my basement at 11 yards [email protected]


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

That is awesome, great job! I have learned a lot from those Bow Junky videos and what the pros have shared with us on them.

That Tru Ball Seminar is Vegas is definitely worth watching too, Ryals and Wilde really give some great tips to us compound shooters.


----------



## Archerybuff (Oct 6, 2002)

I haven't seen the vegas video. I'll have to check that one out as well.


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

Awesome shooting..


----------



## Gerard18 (Jan 1, 2013)

Is my wife 2 timing me? It's a guy thing in most cases. KUDOS!


----------



## Archerybuff (Oct 6, 2002)

Gerard18 said:


> Is my wife 2 timing me? It's a guy thing in most cases. KUDOS!


 I think there is a secret school that wives go to:mg:


----------



## BearArcher1980 (Apr 14, 2012)

Great shooting. I have yet to achieve the 60x and strive for it. My next step in my progression is either a hinge or thumb release.


----------



## Archerybuff (Oct 6, 2002)

BearArcher1980 said:


> Great shooting. I have yet to achieve the 60x and strive for it. My next step in my progression is either a hinge or thumb release.


I would try a hinge first. If it just doesn't work out you can always go back to a thumb release. Looking back I wish I would have gone straight to a hinge. I do remember how awkward it felt the first time I used a Scott Longhorn 4. I remember saying something like "wow a guy could hurt himself with one of these" ha ha. I should have asked for advice and/or help but I didn't and that cost me. Good luck and thanks.


----------



## b2sandshee (Nov 24, 2008)

Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rohpenguins (Dec 2, 2012)

nice shootin


----------

